# troubleshooting on xen



## estrabd (Feb 3, 2010)

I am running on a xen image, and periodically there is some sort of hiccup that causes the file system to be inaccessible - if only for a moment.

I have a cron running every minute that has captured this event a few times. My question is, what commands and diagnostic tools should I run when I detect the anomaly? E.g., I am running 'df', but it's not really telling me anything..

I hope this is detailed enough..if not, let me know.

TIA,
Brett


----------

